# Relocation PA to CA



## Phaclapeka (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi There,

This is PK. Currently live in Philadelphia. Here is our current situation.
- Address in my green card and ID are in Philadelphia
- We (me, my wife and daughter) rent a room in Philadelphia
- My wife has a job in Philadelphia
- I got a full time job offer in San Jose, CA

For now we decided:
- My wife and daughter still stay in Philadelphia
- I will move to San Jose alone.

My questions:
1. Do I need to change address and ID from PA to CA? 
2. If I'm not change address and ID, what will happen to income tax?

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

-PK-


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I suspect you should notify the immigration people of your change of address - but I'll let someone with more experience weigh in on that.

As far as income taxes are concerned, the IRS will continue to assume that you are living at the address you used for filing. (And will send any refunds there if you didn't opt for direct deposit.) 

Next year, you need to decide how you are going to file - jointly or separately - and if you decide to file jointly, you'll need to decide on one address or the other. There is a change of address form you can file with the IRS. But if you file jointly, you'll still need to have both signatures on the form for filing (obviously a bit easier if you e-file). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Yes you should, although if you don't I suspect nothing will be amiss

2. With regard taxes your new employer in CA will deduct State Taxes i.e Californian. When it comes to filing taxes you will have to do two State filing form; one for PA and one for CA.

My husband worked for company in MO while his main residence was in CA. He lived one week in MO and the other in CA. He had to file State taxes for both MO and CA.

Are YOU going to live full time in CA ie. not for just part of the time.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I suspect you should notify the immigration people of your change of address - but I'll let someone with more experience weigh in on that.
> 
> As far as income taxes are concerned, the IRS will continue to assume that you are living at the address you used for filing. (And will send any refunds there if you didn't opt for direct deposit.)
> 
> ...


Employer is in CA and will process CA deductions/reporting.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

https://www.uscis.gov/ar-11
Address change for Green Card.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Employer is in CA and will process CA deductions/reporting.


Yup - and the matter of filing state taxes is a whole separate issue. Some states require that you file on the same basis as you did your Federal returns. Others allow you to file the state returns separately. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Phaclapeka (Apr 19, 2018)

Crawford said:


> 1. Yes you should, although if you don't I suspect nothing will be amiss
> 
> 2. With regard taxes your new employer in CA will deduct State Taxes i.e Californian. When it comes to filing taxes you will have to do two State filing form; one for PA and one for CA.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comment. I have a full time job in CA. As of now I will live in CA alone. If I change ID from PA to CA AND my wife still work in PA, do I need to file tax two States? Please suggest.

-PK-


----------



## Phaclapeka (Apr 19, 2018)

Thank you all

Can you suggest what should be done if I want to pay tax in CA only?

-PK-


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Phaclapeka said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Can you suggest what should be done if I want to pay tax in CA only?
> 
> -PK-


Move YOUR primary residence to CA.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Phaclapeka said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Can you suggest what should be done if I want to pay tax in CA only?
> 
> -PK-


You don't get to choose where you pay taxes - federal or state. If your spouse is living and working in Philadelphia, she is going to be subject to Pennsylvania state taxes, while you will be subject to taxes in California. Just be sure to check the rules in those states about having to file on the same basis for state as for federal taxes. It may wind up being worthwhile to consider doing your federal taxes as "married, filing separately" (or not). 

But just for reference, people who live in one state and work in another often wind up having to file state taxes in both states.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

